# Say hello to the newest vehicle to my fleet.



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Left a deposit Friday on a 2001 f250 5.4 V8 with 126k. It was mainly used by a carpenter since he bought it 4 years ago with 65k. Never had a plow on it. It's going to need a few odd and ends done before winter but nothing major.. I just need to find a decent plow for it. I'm thinking either going with a fisher MM2 or a Boss V-plow. What do you guys think? Also what's the biggest plow blade I could put on? 8' 1/2" or 9' ?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice truck. As far as size,it depends on the rating of the front end. If it has the 4400lb rating then 7.5 is max plow
If it has the 4800 or 5200 then it could take the 8.5 or 9' check the sticker inside the drivers door.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Great looking truck. I hope you paid a fair price for it. The truck is just now broke in.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks good. Are those Harley headlights or what?


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

beefing up your front springs isnt that hard if you need to upgrade nice buy, super d's are the way to go. I'm glad I came back to Ford a few years ago, after a couple years of sabatical.


----------



## Daveyboy (Sep 29, 2008)

You could run a blizzard powerplow on that thing!!!! 7.5 max!!!!????? are you serious!?


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

DeereFarmer;1044059 said:


> Looks good. Are those Harley headlights or what?


No they're just aftermarket lights (you can tell by them being all clear with no amber at all) with a tint of some sort on them.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Daveyboy;1046686 said:


> You could run a blizzard powerplow on that thing!!!! 7.5 max!!!!????? are you serious!?


I'm that big fan of the Blizzard. I'd like to get a 8'6" boss vxt or Fisher MM2.



7.3 Plower;1046708 said:


> No they're just aftermarket lights (you can tell by them being all clear with no amber at all) with a tint of some sort on them.


You are correct, they are aftermarket. Not sure where the guy got them from but I like the look. Next summer, I'm going to get the truck repainted and get the head lights cleaned up and get the tail lights tinted.

Better look at the lights


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Get a the boss V! but nice truck, GREAT brand


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I like your truck! The arizona beige paint against the tinted lights looks good. You can run a 9' 2" Boss V if you'd like, just make sure you have the 5200 FAWR.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Update. been really busy with work I almost havent been on for a long time. My plow plow guy knew someone getting rid of a brand new mm2 pump/motor and acccesories for 600 so I had to jump on it. It's still not complete, but heres what I got so far.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Before


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Taken apart.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

A- frame was cracked so it needed to get repaired


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

New Goodies.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Truck side Mounts getting installed


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Completed


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

the cab lights are "recon" its possible the headlights are as well


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweet ride !!!!!!!! nice set up cant wait to see the final pieceThumbs Up


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Update. Had some free time and decided to give the plow a little love.

Repaired a crack in the A frame, Painted it and the Headgear



















Taking the blade in for sandblasting.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Sandblasted, Welded, & Rust Shield added.. Holes came through while being sandblasted, Its ok for now but I give it 2-3 years before I need to reskin the blade.










Back from paint


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

looks good, gonna be need soon


----------

